# White wall cleaner...your thoughts



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 8, 2012)

Is soap and water better than wesleys white wall cleaner?


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I use Wesleys and a scrub brush on ALL my old tires.


----------



## serg (Jul 9, 2012)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?28381-White-wall-tires-how-to-put-the-white-back-in-them


----------

